# Do you use your phone or PC more for web browsing?



## Cloudyhue (Jun 30, 2017)

Just interested. What are your opinions on the advantages and disadvantages of using each platform? 
Personally I'm usually on my phone when I go on here, just because its much more convenient and I can type faster. I think using my PC is overall a better experience, though.


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 30, 2017)

I use my phone a lot during my commute each day, but I prefer my PC in general. Bigger screen, easier to type (for me), and just better experience over all.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 30, 2017)

...Why would I use my phone when I can use a screen that's 1920x1200 for Firefox? 

Phone:
Pros: Can browse where ever the hell you want. Work, office, in the middle of "..Where the hell am I?"
Cons: Small screen. Annoying as hell keyboard. Can be slow. Ads is a complete bitch

PC:
Pros: Large screen. Keyboard and mouse
Cons: ???


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 30, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ...Why would I use my phone when I can use a screen that's 1920x1200 for Firefox?



you would use a weird monitor size wouldn't you

any way i use my PC or laptop if i can i'm not really a phone heavy person particularly when i leave it off for a few hours i have a ton of messages emails missed phone calls etc etc it just bugs me


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 30, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> you would use a weird monitor size wouldn't you


16:10>16:9. 

More shit to fit the screen, yanno. I also have a 1920x1080 screen, but I use it for Discord and Skype.

#3MonitorMasterRace.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 30, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> 16:10>16:9.
> 
> More shit to fit the screen, yanno. I also have a 1920x1080 screen, but I use it for Discord and Skype.
> 
> #3MonitorMasterRace.



i was thinking about getting a 3840x2400 monitor theres a PC shop near my family's place that was selling one but its not there now it seems that as VR has become a thing those 3840x2400 curved monitors have gone out of fashion


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 30, 2017)

It's such a pain in the butt to surf the web on my phone. Particularly when it comes to sites that don't have a mobile-friendly version to them, like FA.


----------



## GigaBit (Jun 30, 2017)

I use both to browse the web, but prefer my PC mostly due to the bigger screen and physical keyboard.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 30, 2017)

GigaBit said:


> I use both to browse the web, but prefer my PC mostly due to the bigger screen and physical keyboard.


Yeah... The lack of a physical keyboard is what ruins phones and tablets for me. I know how to type very well, so it takes about 5 times longer to type with a touchscreen keyboard.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Jun 30, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Yeah... The lack of a physical keyboard is what ruins phones and tablets for me. I know how to type very well, so it takes about 5 times longer to type with a touchscreen keyboard.


For me its the opposite. I suck at typing on a keyboard. I can use a touchscreen keyboard wit my eyes closed, literally.


----------



## ClinkertheLion (Jun 30, 2017)

For me, The pc, as mentioned above, is alot better when it comes to visibility, typing speed and overall accessibility (flash content, for example).
However the tablet is a bit easier to do things on the move (_you dont say) _due to laptops size and startup time and slightly more private in browsing terms (make of that what you will).
Or you could compromise and be on a tablet while on pc so you can continue doing whatever while looking up something different IE: playing an online game and looking up a wiki/tutorial.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 30, 2017)

It depends, really. When chatting with somebody, writing stuff or organizing various sites like Google Calendar, Backloggery or Goodreads, PC is preferable for me - nothing beats keyboard+mouse when it comes to fast and precise input. However, when I'm watching YouTube, reading articles or just surfing around, my 10'' Android tablet is more convenient for that - I can just lie on my couch and swipe things  It also depends on my mood and condition - when I'm coming home from a brutal shift, I'm usually too busy/lazy to boot my PC up, and since my tablet is always "ready to go" (unless it's uncharged or something), I just use it instantly; however, on weekends, it's more common for me to use PC, since I'm already doing all the organizing stuff anyway.

If there is a choice of "What to buy exclusively for web surfing", I would suggest a tablet, though. It won't offer a perfect experience (again, you'll probably want to buy a separate BT keyboard, and there are some known problems with stuff like SWF files), but finding a good and cheap tablet is much easier task than finding a good and cheap laptop (you can find a decent tablet for as little as $65-70 on eBay - passable laptops usually cost twice as much), and there are tons of specialized app versions of various sites on both dominating mobile OS's to make things faster and more comfortable to use compared to browser versions - Windows 10 is trying to do the whole "app" thing on PCs too, but those attempts are rather pathetic compared to what we have on Android and iOS.


----------



## Sagt (Jun 30, 2017)

Mainly browse the internet when I'm waiting for stuff, so my phone ends up being used more often since it's with me wherever I go. 

I'd think that tablets with large screens are the optimal device since they have most of the conveniences of a phone, but with a decently sized screen.


----------



## ClinkertheLion (Jun 30, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I'd think that tablets with large screens are the optimal device since they have most of the conveniences of a phone, but with a decently sized screen.


Agreed. Larger screens are easier to see and type on, wheras on the phone its easy to hit wrong buttons or many at once, even with a stylus (depending on make)


----------



## MrPhox (Jun 30, 2017)

I rarely surf the net with my phone, too slow, too small. Beside i only have 2 gig of data/month.

f I use it its because I need something like how much I have in my bank account and there are no ATM around, or that I need some info on something.

Beside I'm at home most of the time.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 30, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> I can type faster.



Never could understand how people can do that.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Jun 30, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Never could understand how people can do that.


I can't imagine how people can type fast on computers. I just really suck at it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 30, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> I can't imagine how people can type fast on computers. I just really suck at it.


I can't imagine how two thumbs minus eight fingers equates to faster typing but hey, practice makes perfect I guess...


----------



## Cloudyhue (Jun 30, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I can't imagine how two thumbs minus eight fingers equates to faster typing but hey, practice makes perfect I guess...


Yeah, it does. The same could be said for computers, in the opposite sense.

P.S I like your signature.


----------



## Saiko (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm in the same boat as Lcs. I usually browse when I'm bored, and I'm usually playing a game or working when on a computer. The result is that I usually browse on my phone.

As for typing, I thought most people could touch-type until the past year or so; so you can imagine how weird it is to me that people can type faster on a screen than a keyboard (and don't get me started on T9).


----------



## Augmented Husky (Aug 7, 2017)

Mmmm on my phone for about %80 of it....reason being my tower is for Discord, music and gaming naturally. Then again my Mac is the nicest thing to web surf on with its Retina display and elegant glass track pad. The phone is nice for quick check ups and replying to things in 1-3 sentences


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 27, 2017)

I use my pc (*Cough* Mac) for gaming, and other stuff.


----------



## Simo (Aug 27, 2017)

PC, mostly. Phone is too small to read much on.


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 27, 2017)

PC because the flash player works better on it.


----------



## Saiko (Aug 28, 2017)

Phone because I browse when I'm bored, and I'm rarely bored when I have my PC.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 30, 2017)

i use them pretty much equally for different reasons. i can't surf my usual sites over wifi at work on my phone and i can't use my desktop on the toilet at home so-
-i mean, i cooooould try it but... i mean i have a wireless mouse and keyboard and my screens are 40 inches soooooo...

...imma be right back.​
i'm gonna try something _completely unrelated_ to the topic at hand.​


----------

